# Black Oil Sunflower Seeds?



## GCKRanch

I've read that Black Oil Sunflower Seeds are great for goats and their coats. I saw that Tractor Supply has bags of bird seed with just BOSS, is that safe to feed to my goats every so often? 

Also, I read about Calf Manna for helping goats gain weight, any opinions on that?


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I am interested as well. I am picking up the feed my co-op mixed for me and wanted to add boss to it. Is it just the bird seed stuff?


----------



## CritterCarnival

Yep, boss is just plain black oil sunflower seeds found in the wild bird seed section. Just a little goes a long way, as it's 25% fat!!

As for Calf Manna, it's good stuff, but I like MannaPro Goat Balancer better. It's specifically for goats, has better copper and selenium numbers and also has ammonium chloride to help prevent urinary calculi in the boys. It is also much more concentrated and you only feed a couple ounces a day instead of the 1/4 to 1/2 POUND recommended for Calf Manna. Which also makes it cheaper to use.


----------



## louandotis

Can the balancer be used with wethers? I dont see the nutritional info on the Manna Pro site


----------



## CritterCarnival

louandotis said:


> Can the balancer be used with wethers? I dont see the nutritional info on the Manna Pro site


Absolutely, it has ammonium chloride in it for UC prevention even.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/manna-proreg;-goat-balancer-supplement-10-lb


----------



## gonegoaty

I too am a fan of Goat Balancer. I've mixed BOSS in with their feed in the past also.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Is the goat balancer ok to feed to does as well? I just saw in another thread that ac might not be good for them. I'm asking because right now I have one little wether (9 weeks old) in with all my does. I'd be happy to buy a different grain for him if it would help prevent urinary calculi...


----------



## CritterCarnival

groovyoldlady said:


> Is the goat balancer ok to feed to does as well?<snip>


Yes, it's for all goats, quoted from Manna Pro: 


> Goat Balancer can also be fed in all life stages including: young growing goats; does and bucks prior to and during the breeding season; pregnant does; lactating does, goats in preparation for show; grazing goats; and mature adult goats.


----------



## Dayna

some BOSS is "coated with vitamins and chemicals" for wild birds. I don't buy that kind. Look closely to make sure you're getting just sun flower seeds.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Other BOSS (usually from Walmart) is coated with a growth inhibitor that prevents the seeds from germinating. I'm not sure I would want to feed that to my goats either.

AC will not hurt does. Does get UC also, they just don't usually get blocked up.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Indeed, I did forget to mention about no coatings or "enriched" seeds. These are good ones: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/royal-wingreg;-black-oil-sunflower-wild-bird-food-40-lb


----------



## christinajh

I get my BOSS from a local organic farm, and they are the only affordable organic item I can get! Lol


----------



## bornagain62511

How much BOSS do you feed a Nigerian Dwarf goat per day? I've been feeding about 1/3 cup twice a day, so about 2/3 cup total per day. Is that too much or too little for these 60 pound goats? 

thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

That is way too much. They should only be getting about a teaspoon full.


----------



## bornagain62511

ksalvagno said:


> That is way too much. They should only be getting about a teaspoon full.


Wow! Thanks for letting me know. Could that have caused them harm? I'm just curious and trying to learn, why should they only have about a teaspoon of BOSS, but it's OK to feed them like 1/4 to 1/2 cup per day of a grain ration? Or is that way too much grain for lactating Nigerians?

It's only been about a week or so that I've been giving the BOSS to them. is BOSS kind of like grain to a goat, in how it affects the goat's digestive system? I know grain isn't really a good thing, especially if they have too much, is BOSS the same in that respect? Or is it different since it's a seed and not a grain technically?

thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

BOSS is super high in fat and can put an oil coating on their intestines so they don't properly absorb nutrients. Totally different from grain.


----------



## bornagain62511

So 1 teaspoon, is that per serving, or a maximum daily total for Nigerian Dwarfs? 

I'm so glad I asked, I had no idea and I thought I could even give them more than what I had been :doh:

thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

Personally I don't feed BOSS because i have never seen any benefit from it and it is expensive. You could probably do that per feeding but i bet only once a day is fine.


----------



## CritterCarnival

ksalvagno said:


> Personally I don't feed BOSS because i have never seen any benefit from it and it is expensive. You could probably do that per feeding but i bet only once a day is fine.


It's only about $15 for 40 pounds here and you only feed a small amount. If you need a high fat supplement, it's hard to beat. I add it for my does who are putting their body condition into the milk bucket. Protein makes more milk, but fat helps add back to their body cover.


----------



## GCKRanch

We've been battling worms, since we live in South Florida and they are a constant problem. Our girls have suddenly dropped weight, so we're trying to find ways to get that weight back on them. I sent one of our workers out to buy the BOSS and Calf Manna, and he thankfully got the right one. Now we just need to mix it in with their feed and see how it goes.


----------



## Jessica84

You also don't want to feed a bunch of it because the phosphorus in it is SUPER high and you would have to find some way to get a insane amount of calcium to make up the right cah ratio, basically after finding that out I don't feed it any more and refuse to give it to bucks and wethers no matter what. I'm like Karen and never really saw a difference in the first place. BUT ones that I think need the benefits of BOSS I can get the same results claimed by giving a tad of veggie oil and actually see them get fat on their bones and a nice shiny coat


----------



## bornagain62511

Jessica84 said:


> You also don't want to feed a bunch of it because the phosphorus in it is SUPER high and you would have to find some way to get a insane amount of calcium to make up the right cah ratio, basically after finding that out I don't feed it any more and refuse to give it to bucks and wethers no matter what. I'm like Karen and never really saw a difference in the first place. BUT ones that I think need the benefits of BOSS I can get the same results claimed by giving a tad of veggie oil and actually see them get fat on their bones and a nice shiny coat


thanks, very good information to know!


----------

